# Asked to bid on a bridge



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaron Berk said:


> I'm renting here, if I was a property owner I would be more inclined to be neighborly and donate my time.


Nah, you'd have had other dealings with the HOA before, so double would be more like it:laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Nah, you'd have had other dealings with the HOA before, so double would be more like it:laughing:


:jester: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

LOL! I guess you've been through my neighborhood already? :clap:

Truer words couldn't have been said.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> So here is how it panned out.... for any one who was truly interested.
> 
> 
> HOA contacts me and says "your 7% higher than the "other guy"
> ...


So your bid was 7% higher than free?:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaron Berk said:


> :jester: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> LOL! I guess you've been through my neighborhood already? :clap:
> 
> Truer words couldn't have been said.


Seen one, you've seen them all


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> So your bid was 7% higher than free?:laughing:


LOL 
Yeah I know right?
Maybe I needed to "sharpen my pencil" a little more on this one.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I've had this happen as well. you have to wonder if they were willing to build it with free labor was their bid too high. What are they even entertaining another bid?


Hope that someone will do it for free and write off the materials would be my guess. 

I've gotten a couple of those requests. 

One was for 3 steps, handrail, and a 6x6 landing on the back door of a small church. I did that one, had enough scrap/left overs laying around and it helped some good people out. 

Another was for a complete bathroom remodel and about 1800 sq/ft of 12x12 tile. Yeah, I'd love to help but I'm booked up for the foreseeable future...... :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Aaron Berk said:


> LOL
> Yeah I know right?
> Maybe I needed to "*sharpen my pencil*" a little more on this one.


And press down real hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

i say caulk it and some solid stain and your golden


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Liquid nails will hold anything......


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

As an update, the bridge is fixed. Well, some would call it fixed I suppose.

I'll get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Waiting for those pictures.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Allright, 
The good doctor wasn't the man for the job, so a local fellow was called in.

Looks like he jerked the posts back to vertical and drilled in a few new lag bolts.
Never mind the increasing stress cracks..... I'm guessing the next hit will take the whole thing out.

installed 3 new boards, and a dozen or 2 more lags  not how I roll.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Waiting for those pictures.


Sorry for the delay, work got in the way.....
hate when that happens :jester:


----------

